# please help!! (Not eating, walking in circles)



## jenos99 (Apr 18, 2014)

my desert tortoise just woke up out of hibernation for the winter. We moved him from our old house to a new one and the move seemed to stress him a bit. That was a couple days ago. He is now not eating and is walking around in circles. I've tried giving him all his favorite foods and he won't touch any of them.also, his brother was with him at the old house but is not at this house. Could he be distressed because the other tortoise is now gone? Or maybe he is sick? He looks okay but I'm not sure exactly what to look for. Please help!


----------



## WillTort2 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm thinking his perspective is out of sorts. Having woke up in a strange place some distance away from where he hibernated, I can understand being perplexed. Can you replicate some of the enclosure features at the new home? How much space does he have in his new home?


----------



## jenos99 (Apr 18, 2014)

He was awake before we transported him but he didnt seem to like the car ride at all. He has an entire backyard to explore. He keeps walking in counter clockwise circles. He also keeps tapping his nose on the ground and then looking around like he is looking for something.


----------



## taza (Apr 19, 2014)

He is probably wondering where he is, confused and such, as mentioned above do you have somethings to replicate his former enclosure?


----------



## jenos99 (Apr 19, 2014)

No, it was an outside enclosure so theres not really anything to bring over to help him out :/


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2014)

give him time,, and make sure its warm enough


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree w/Laura. I'd give him a nice long warm soak and just let him get used to the new place...


----------



## ascott (Apr 20, 2014)

How old is the tort? Where is the other tort at? Still at the same prop or just no longer there period? Was the other tort a male or female (I mean, if you knew for certain)....I would think that the tort is simply highly stressed...


----------

